# Philippe & Mei Li



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

My 2 beautiful cats


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely pics  Philippe does look rather distinguished in the second one of him. Mei Li is very unusally coloured.


----------



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

*Thank you so much .. Both kittys came from the animal shelter . Mei Li is part Siamese hence the bright blue eyes , that combined with the Calico coloring makes her unique looking I think .. Philippe is a very handsome loving boy for sure .*


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

awww bless them


----------

